# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  finanziamento da SRL a SNC

## mauro platto

Una SRLs che dispone di liquidità, effettuerebbe un finanziamento fruttifero ad una SNC.  
Tale finanziamento violerebbe le norme sulla raccolta del risparmio presso il pubblico?  
Preciso che  il socio unico e amm.re unico della SRLs è socio al 99% della SNC 
Grazie

----------


## paolab

Non è uina gran operazione ma se ha il carattere della occasionalità e se la SNC restituirà il finanziamento ricevuto non ci saranno problemi... ma fare molta attenzione...

----------

